# Poaching in MD



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/sun-investigates/bs-md-tilghman-island-20150221-story.html#page=2

Interesting article that shines a very bright light on the poaching culture in MD.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont understand why everyone in the community supports that guy and shrugs it of as "its just a fish" and "everybody does it" Seems like they have a complete disregard for a healthy and sustainable fishery, let alone the future of their livelyhood.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Should have gotten a year per ton. "Its only fish" how dumb can you get, closed season- no money, reduced harvest- less money.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Gee, if each fish was an average of 10lbs that means they killed only 18,000 fish ... so, if "everyone's doing it" then it's little wonder the fish are in trouble!

Maybe they should use a massive electro-shock system, or better yet, depth charges


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

The way some people stick together when people break the law is sad. The whole, well he's one of us let him break the law. I hate it. Respect the damn law. I mean don't they want to fish in the future?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, no wonder they cannot estimate stocks of fish. 
"Hayden and Lednum say 10 to 12 other boats had unattended nets in the area before the 2011 season opened. Hayden said that's why residents were not upset with them: "Everybody was doing it! Why would you argue if everybody is doing it?""
Basically the whole island was in on it. 
You can make the argument about why that kind of fishing should be legal (I am not a waterman), but if quotas are based upon 1/10 of the actual catch, you can never really manage the fish stocks.
The guys talking about their gear getting tore up is BS too. If they reported what they caught illegally (and stopped at their quota) then that argument might hold up. But to hide their catch proves they are just poachers, and not guys looking to "save their equipment."


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

there is a "culture" in certain areas that have been doing things their way for generations and generations. laws have no meaning to them nor are they respected by them. up until recently they have been going unchecked.kudos to the dnr! to folks who live there you grow up "knowing" its done. to be honest there is no way to catch them all. they infiltrated another big ring down in crisfield . that guy moved in and his son married a local girl. turned in local watermen. dnr went straight to the drapes and false walls and pulled out hidden cash. which in turn tipped the watermen that there was a judas among them. these poachers are organized in there efforts. if you want to get them you will need to hit everyone and not just one. all it does is show the others how not to get caught as hayden said.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

If the DNR know Bloody Point area is a prime area for anchored gill nets, why don't they just park a DNR boat there 24/7?

The whole town should be in jail....


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Orest said:


> If the DNR know Bloody Point area is a prime area for anchored gill nets, why don't they just park a DNR boat there 24/7?
> 
> The whole town should be in jail....


This makes the most sense. It might be what they have to do, huge waste of manpower, but I bet do it for two years straight and these fools will be sweating.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I totally agree. It would be money and manpower well spent.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

QBALL said:


> I totally agree. It would be money and manpower well spent.


That should be an easy sell since the government doesn't like to waste money or manpower.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

These commercial poachers act like it is a race to catch the last fish.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Need gamefish status for stripers and boycott restaurants and stores that sell stripers. This is the only way to save our fishery.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Nevermind.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

... Glad I left all this Bay drama behind when I moved to DE in 2012! Only fishing I now do in MD is freshwater trout fishing (Gunpowder, Daniel's Dam, Garrett County, etc.) ...

Sandcrab


----------



## fran35 (Jun 16, 2014)

Talapia said:


> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/sun-investigates/bs-md-tilghman-island-20150221-story.html#page=2
> 
> Interesting article that shines a very bright light on the poaching culture in MD.



Talapia, trying to send you a PM but your inbox is over the limit


----------

